

What should I do with my Google Glass? - aadilrazvi

I was an early Glass Explorer, but haven&#x27;t worn it in months. I&#x27;m no longer interested in developing for the platform. Any recommendations for what I should do? What&#x27;s the best way for me to generate revenue from it?
======
DrewOnCampus
My company, Augmate, is hiring Android developers that have a passion to drive
the adoption of wearables in the workplace. Smart Eyewear is in the early
stages of its lifecycle, and there are many companies working on evolving the
hardware. We are working with large industrial partners/customers in providing
their deskless workforce a frictionless experience with technology. We are
pushing forward in developing software for wearable devices and if engineers
have an interest in facilitating a future wearable workplace, we would love to
speak to you.

[http://www.augmate.com/careers](http://www.augmate.com/careers)

------
ryannjean
We actually just launched a platform for buying and selling personal tech
devices, including wearables. It's a completely open marketplace so buyers and
sellers determine the price on everything. Maybe throw up a classified and see
what comes of it? [https://www.bezilch.com/](https://www.bezilch.com/) Good
luck!

------
striking
eBay's pretty useful for stuff like that. You might make an easy $1k if you
still have everything that came with it. I don't think you can do anything
besides sell it at this point, unfortunately. I think it's cool, just not cool
enough to be worth a huge pile of money.

------
anges244
Keep them safely stored. It will be quite valuable at some point in the
future.

------
johnbeagle
You were early to explore and early to retreat. Why are you so ready to give
it up when last year there were what seemed endless possibilities? What did
it? Was it because people called you a glasshole? Well maybe you were a
glasshole. Maybe Google Glass was not made to be in your face public. Maybe it
was made for places that are interesting but not so much in the public. Take
GoPro for example. What is GoPro anyway? It's just a device that can only see
what you see and can't tell you nothing. I bet if you showed up to dinner with
a gopro on your head, people would not like that either. You would be a
goproass. No Google Glass is not done. Maybe for you. But Glass is just
getting started. I see Glass as the ultimate expert assistance tool for
everything from on site construction to medical operations. Having more than
one set of eyes on you during crucial times might just be the next killer apps
of the century. I sure wish the pilots of AirAsia were wearing and streaming
and getting assistance from a top notch Glass app. Maybe there's a
Sullenberger out there who could have helped them through the storm.

